# outlook Express error message ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.........I starting getting the following when i check my email .....
.........Simple MAPI could not be enabled....
.........The MAPISTUB.DLL in the system directory maybe corrupt.....
.........Deleting the dll and reinstalling should restore this file....

..........Can I download this file from MS update and how do i delete IT , safely . thanks , fordy...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

CAUSE 

This symptom may be caused by mismatched Messaging Application Programming Interface (MAPI) files. 

RESOLUTION 

To resolve this problem, uninstall and then reinstall Outlook Express: 

http://www.pcbuild.com/SALESTIP.NSF...c0708d0ec356def885256a0200714801!OpenDocument


----------

